
IPhone app aims to program your dreams ('Inception' anyone?) - evo_9
http://whatsnext.blogs.cnn.com/2012/04/17/iphone-app-aims-to-program-your-dreams-inception-anyone/?hpt=hp_c3
======
tubbo
how does this compare to [http://designtaxi.com/news/352186/App-To-Control-
Your-Dreams...](http://designtaxi.com/news/352186/App-To-Control-Your-Dreams-
Now-Available-In-English/) ?

what is better for dreaming, soundscapes or words?

